# Prednisolone and 6 week preg scan.



## Cici_K (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi

Im having an early scan tomorrow and im on 20mg prednisolone and clexane.
I have read the phamphlet that comes with prednisolone and it says that it can slow the growth of babies.

I have a 6 week scan tomorrow, organised by the EPU and not my IVF clinic. 
Would the drug make the embryo smaller ect or would it be like any normal 6 week scan. Assuming i havnt had another missed mc.

Im just thinking maybe i should have the scan done on Friday instead of Wednesday.

thanks
Cici


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cici,

Sorry not been on to reply. Hope all went well at scan    

I'm assuming the pred is for immune issues? It is often prescribed during first trimester (soemtimes beyond) for this. There is some evidence of this drug increasing the risk of intrauterine growth retardation (IUGR) in the foetus but this is generally after prolonged treatment at high doses. I'm not aware of this being an issue in first trimester though so unlikely it would have an effect already on foetus and I would expect growth to be on target just now so there would be no need to reschedule scans etc..

Best wishes for your pregnancy
Maz x


----------

